# Full Bathtub Installed



## Chips

Following are 5 photos of some of the steps I took to change my Step-tub to a 36" long full Bathtub.

1- Empty space under Step-tub
This shows all the empty space that was under my existing Step-tub. To check your area, open the access door, stick a digital camera in and start shooting different angles.









2- Horizontal piping and sub-floor
This shows the underside once the Step-tub is removed. The drain was always slow and now I know why ( too long a horizontal run of pipe ) and the Step-tub always felt flimsy ( the sub-floor under support only supports the deep Â½ of the tub ).










3- New Piping and Bracing
I re-routed the pipe in a more direct direction which allows for a proper drain slope and I made a stronger sub-floor bracing.










4- New Tub Sub-floor 
I used some old Â¾ plywood for the tub sub-floor and it sits on top of the new bracing in the previous photo. The sub-floor covers the entire tub area making the whole support rock solid.









5- New Full Tub Installed
Here is the new full tub installed. I can stand anywhere in it and it feeling as solid as standing in a household tub. Tested the drain and it empties fast.


----------



## Katrina

Impressive!
Impressive indeed!
What did the tub cost you?
Did you have to order it?


----------



## kjdj

Ok your the 3rd person to do this. For 2 years I've been debating. I guess I'll get off my lazy bu#t. And do this mod.

Great Job!


----------



## RizFam

Awesome! Please tell us everything, we will want to do that as well.








The tub was the only thing we didn't like about the outbacks, my son only takes bathes & it is too small for him.

Tami


----------



## sleecjr

This is a great mod.







How long did it take? Could you reuse the tub surround?


----------



## Chips

Katrina said:


> Impressive!
> Impressive indeed!
> What did the tub cost you?
> Did you have to order it?
> [snapback]106562[/snapback]​


The tub cost me $240 dollars Canadian and I had my dealer order it for me. I told him to order me a DUO-FORM Full Tub 24" x 36"- LH White.


----------



## Lady Di

Thaat is very nice. Looks a lot nicer than the existing one. However I think DH would object to something that detailed.


----------



## RizFam

Chips,

How long did it take you start to finish, also how long did it take for the tub to come in after you ordered it?

Thanks, Tami


----------



## Chips

RizFam said:


> Awesome! Please tell us everything, we will want to do that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tub was the only thing we didn't like about the outbacks, my son only takes bathes & it is too small for him.
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]106566[/snapback]​


Steps:
1. Remove the Tub surround by unscrewing everythink, unscrew the taps by getting at them through the access door, remove the tub surround plugs by drilling out the head on the center pins and then center-punching the remaining pin in so that you can remove the plug ( You will need new plugs for reinstalling the tub-surround ).

2.Through the P-trap access door or from underneigth, loosen the drain pipe so that you can just lift the step-tub out.

3. Decide if you are going to leave the existing drain pipes where they are or redirect the drain pipes as I did for better drainage in my case. ( Either way you will probably need to adjust the P-trap pipes for the drain hole on the full tub to line-up. It wasn't too different a position but it was some.

4. Build your stronger brace and Sub-floor and secure them using screws.

5. Position your full-tub in the existing cavity and tighten up the P-trap drain pipe either through the access door or from under the trailer. The tub is also held in place with screws in the splash lip.

6. Reposition the Tub-surround and use new plugs inserted into the existing holes to secure the tub-surround.

7. Reattach the tub taps and test the system. ( Accually you can attach the taps before you hammer the pins back into the plugs. This way if there is a leak, you can still remove the tub-surround and lift the tub up to make any adjustments.

8. Enjoy a relaxing bubble-bath if so inclined.


----------



## Chips

sleecjr said:


> This is a great mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â How long did it take? Could you reuse the tub surround?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]106571[/snapback]​


You can do the job in a weekend if you can focus on this job alone. Yes I reused the tub-surround.


----------



## Chips

RizFam said:


> Chips,
> 
> How long did it take you start to finish, also how long did it take for the tub to come in after you ordered it?
> 
> Thanks, Tami
> [snapback]106582[/snapback]​


You could do it in a couple of days but I had interuptions and other committments so I worked on it off and on for a week. The dealer took about 2 weeks to get the tub in.


----------



## 2500Ram

Very nice







If I still own our OB after the kids don't fit in the step tub this is the answer.

Thanks for sharing and
















Bill.


----------



## ee4308

I have been thinking about trying to convert my tub to just a shower only. Here is a link to the DUO-FORM products, as well as other RV accessories.

DUO-FORM PRODUCTS


----------



## dwest369

Great job, You make it seem an easy Mod.


----------



## HootBob

Totally awesome job Chips
Looks great job well done









Don


----------



## mountainlady56

ee4308 said:


> I have been thinking about trying to convert my tub to just a shower only. Here is a link to the DUO-FORM products, as well as other RV accessories.
> 
> DUO-FORM PRODUCTS
> [snapback]106598[/snapback]​


Hi, Eugene!!
I have a spectacular idea!!!







I'll buy two showers, and you install them both........







Then, maybe my 6'6" son can take a shower without bumping the skylight!!








Darlene action


----------



## z-family




----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nice work...once the kids are gone this would be a nice mod for us.


----------



## Thor

Chip

Very impressive mod...you are the man









Thor


----------



## mswalt

Or,

Buy a Sydney and get the glass door shower!









But, seriously, Chips,

You did an outstanding job! Way to go!

Mark


----------



## cookie9933

A very nice job indeed. Well done.









Several comments: 
Step one is important. Be sure that nothing is under the raised part of the existing tub. Although I don't know, it's concievable that some outback models have something that would prevent a flat floor tub from being installed.

This may be obvious to everyone. If so, my aplogoies. For the installation by Chips, a LH tub was used. I assume that means the drain is on the left side. Some Outbacks have their drains on the right side, so don't order a LH tub if that's the case.

I may do this mod also. I'll give my description if I do. This looks like the one that would work in our 27RSDS: https://www.rvpartsoutlet.com/newstore/noja...024CDDF30008047

Bill


----------



## nonny

Not so obvious to everyone, Bill. LH didn't mean left hand to me!








Really awesome job, Chips!


----------



## camping479

Great mod!!!









I wish the wheel well wasn't under the step in our 21RS or I'd have replaced our tub also.

Mike


----------



## imabeachbum

camping479 said:


> Great mod!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the wheel well wasn't under the step in our 21RS or I'd have replaced our tub also.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]106871[/snapback]​


Thanks for saving me from walking out to my OB (also a 21 RS) to look... *sighs*


----------



## Chips

camping479 said:


> Great mod!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the wheel well wasn't under the step in our 21RS or I'd have replaced our tub also.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]106871[/snapback]​


Step-tub's main purpose are to be positioned over wheel wells as is the case in your model. However, Keystone Manufacturing seems to have put them in most if not all of their trailers until they started offering the Shower-stalls in some models. I think Keystone used Step-tubs mainly because they probably got a deal on ordering exclusively one style ( Step-tubs ). Looking at the retail list price a 24 x 36 Step-tub sells for $152 in U.S. funds and a 24 x 36 Full-tub lists at $204 in U.S. funds. I guess the manufacturer wanted to save $52! This is just a guess on my part. The Manufacturer's Sales Brochure for the 2002 25FB model Outback Travel Trailer ( which I have ) shows a floor plan with a full tub. However My trailer had a Step-tub even though it's placement was nowhere near the wheel wells. As well there was only empty space under the high portion of the Step-tub. My guess is that if anyone has a trailer where the Step-tub is NOT over the wheel-wells, you could most likely accommodate a full tub.


----------



## 7heaven

Very nice, Chips?







Didn't see the "take a beer break" step in the build process, though...


----------



## RVCarolina

That is one impressive mod. This is the first mod that Barbara has expressed real interest in. Thanks for posting the pictures.
Fred


----------



## tdvffjohn




----------



## Devildog

That IS awesome, same as a couple other posts, that would be a mod after the little ones are gone, which will be a looooong time...!

Great job Chips!


----------



## vern38

Chips nice to see someone else out there with a 2002 25FB.









Vern


----------



## PDX_Doug

Very, very nice mod, Chips!

Impressive craftsmanship as well.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## SmkSignals

camping479 said:


> Great mod!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the wheel well wasn't under the step in our 21RS or I'd have replaced our tub also.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]106871[/snapback]​


Man now that is a bummer. I absolutly HATE our step tub (the only thing I don't like about our trailer). That tub Chips installed looks awesome !!!


----------



## Chips

vern38 said:


> Chips nice to see someone else out there with a 2002 25FB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]111994[/snapback]​


Vern,

It was your mod posts that first got me thinking of mods to my own trailer when I first discovered this web site. Thanks go out to you.

Chips


----------



## vern38

Chips said:


> vern38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chips nice to see someone else out there with a 2002 25FB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]111994[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Vern,
> 
> It was your mod posts that first got me thinking of mods to my own trailer when I first discovered this web site. Thanks go out to you.
> 
> Chips
> [snapback]112083[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll post my shower Mod so everyone can see how it turned out.









Vern


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Dear Keystone,

what is the purpose ( and it has to be functional) of the step up tub anyway?
Signed,
Just Curious


----------



## RizFam

*"Old Thread"* 

I finally got around to ordering our Full Tub. It should be arriving this Wednesday the 6th.







I am soooooo excited ......






















*This is going to be The Best Mod for our Family!!!! *
















Tami


----------



## Campforthenight

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Dear Keystone,
> 
> what is the purpose ( and it has to be functional) of the step up tub anyway?
> Signed,
> Just Curious


I believe it for setting the flower pots on while you use the hand shower to water them.







Thats about the only thing our small step tub is used for. Most showers are taken by us in the parks facilities.

Chips I like the mod, It looks like you did a great job.


----------



## Rubrhammer

Old post or not, I hadn't seen it and the workmanship is first class. when on Habitat builds I would really like to sit in a tub and soak after a hard day of construction. I just may have to do this also.
Bob


----------



## SmkSignals

It was mentioned in an earlier post on this thread that this mod would not work for the 21RS (the model I own) because of the wheel well being in the way. I was at the So Cal rally this weekend and one of the Outbackers had this done to his 21RS.

just an FYI post for the 21RS owners ... I will be checking into this mod very soon !!


----------



## Chips

SmkSignals said:


> It was mentioned in an earlier post on this thread that this mod would not work for the 21RS (the model I own) because of the wheel well being in the way. I was at the So Cal rally this weekend and one of the Outbackers had this done to his 21RS.
> 
> just an FYI post for the 21RS owners ... I will be checking into this mod very soon !!


A suggestion I would like to make to you is to check under the tub with a digital still camera. If you unscrew the access door which should be on the side-wall of your tub enclosure ( near the end by the drain ) you can stick your hand inside while holding a digital still camera. Just take many shots with the camera while you position the camera for several different angles and rotations. Then load them onto a computer for a larger picture size. Some of the pictures will be not in good focus but some will. From this you can get an excellent idea of whats under your tub ( wheel-well, pipes. EMPTY SPACE, etc. ). That's what I did before I started my Full-tub replacement; I had lots of EMPTY SPACE under my original Step-tub


----------



## Herbicidal

I like this mod *ALOT!!!* Excellent job Chips.







Has anyone checked under the tub on a *2004 26RS* model to see if this is do-able? If not, I'll try to get some pictures of ours in the next couple of days. What the heck did we do without compact digital cameras before?







I could also take our handy-dandy mini-cam and poke it around under there as well and make a movie out of it!







Who knows what's under there...


----------



## Five Outbackers

Herbicidal said:


> Has anyone checked under the tub on a *2004 26RS* model to see if this is do-able?


Herb 
I just looked at it on mine, Should be do-able. The wheel well is under the tub on a 26rs too but it looks like it is only about 3 to 4 inches high above the main floor. I think you would have to have a full tub at least that high off the floor to get the sink plumbing to the main drain.

Ken


----------



## whodey

AWESOME!! You guys and your "extreme" mods. The dw's list just keeps getting longer and longer....Looks great.









Mike


----------



## Herbicidal

Five Outbackers said:


> Has anyone checked under the tub on a *2004 26RS* model to see if this is do-able?


Herb 
I just looked at it on mine, Should be do-able. The wheel well is under the tub on a 26rs too but it looks like it is only about 3 to 4 inches high above the main floor. I think you would have to have a full tub at least that high off the floor to get the sink plumbing to the main drain.

Ken
[/quote]
Thanks Ken! I mentioned this mod to my wife







and she wants the tub with the whirlpool jets or don't bother!


----------



## Tim P

I just did this mod on our 2008 KRS. What a difference! SOOooooo nice. Shame on Keystone for installing the POS half tub. It is useless. They must have got a great deal on a bulk of them.


----------



## mskyoutback

Has anyone done this mod on a 23RS? I use the shower in our camper all the time, but it sure would make it easier if there wasn't a step in the way!


----------



## MrTotty

I'm working on this project myself, however I've run into a few roadblocks. The new tub (Duo-Form) is 2.25 inches shorter than the original tub which presents a few problems. One being that it lowers everything including the tub surround down by 2.25 inches which exposes the top holes in the tub surround. Keystone no longer makes the "Sparkle Sand" wallpaper so I've got to figure out how to hide that. I'll also have to move the holes for the faucets (no big deal). I've thought about raising the bottom brace (which will have to be rebuilt) up 2.25 inches or close to it, but that raises the floor of the tub (and me) up as well, which sticks your head in the dome. What I found supporting the factory tub was almost humorous.

2008 26RLS

-Chris


----------



## MrTotty

I think this would work if I didn't have the surround, but I'm not sure how that would look at the top of the surround. I'm thinking about getting a sheet of Almond FRP from Home Depot and adding this to the bathroom walls, then installing the tub and surround. Not the perfect solution, but easy, economical and very functional. All depends on how well it goes with the Parchment tub/surround.


----------

